# Disco Pigs script



## Asphyxiation Len (May 7, 2006)

Hello all,

Does anyone know where I can locate a copy (or make a purchase on) the play script for Disco Pigs? It was penned by Edna Walsh. I saw a production in London and it was very good indeed. There is a film version of this which is also really very good.

Thanks,

Aslen


----------



## mammamaia (May 7, 2006)

have  you tried googling for it?


----------



## mammamaia (May 7, 2006)

first hit in an instant google search:

http://www.irishplayography.com/search/script.asp?play_ID=304

contains info on where/how it's available, rights, et al. ...


----------



## Asphyxiation Len (May 9, 2006)

Yes, i'd googled, but missed it, so thank you mammamaia.

Aslen


----------



## lukegriffen (May 21, 2006)

From a Dublin library catalogue, Disco Pigs is included in this book (as well as other plays).   I recently saw Walsh's latest play "The Walworth Farce", it's excellent if you get a chance to see it.  Totally bizarre



RCN:                   0413722708 Class number:          822.008 Title:                 Far from the land, new Irish plays, edited and introduced by
                       John Fairleigh, foreword by Sebastian Barry Format:                Paperback
Copies:                6


----------

